# جدول زمني لإنشاء 5 مباني سكنية على برنامج MS Project



## Civil Engineeer (8 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*​*أقدم لكم هذا الجدول الزمني لزوم إنشاء 5 عمائر سكنية بالمواصفات التالية :*
*- كل عمارة سكنية مكونة من 5 طوابق.*
*- مساحة كل طابق 450 متر مربع تقريباً.*
*- العمائر متطابقة كلياً.*
*- مدة المشروع 20 شهر.*

*ملاحظات :*
*- شخصياً استلمت المشروع و قد تم الانتهاء من مرحلة الأساسات و من بناء سقف الطابق الأرضي لأحد هذه العمائر.*
*- هذا الجدول الزمني كامل من ناحية المعلومات التي يحتاجها المشروع تقريباً.*
*- أنا حالياً أعمل مديراً لهذا المشروع , وهو الأول لي من ناحية إدارة تنفيذ الأعمال , وقد عملت سابقاً كـ مهندس مشرف لمدة 7 سنوات مفرقة ما بين المنظمات الدولية.*

*أرجو أن تستفيدوا من الموضوع كونه أول مشاركة نوعاً ما. و اعذروني عن أي خطأ وارد في الجدول الزمني.*

*مع التحية / م.أبو المجد عاشور*​


----------



## محمد مطر (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boushy (9 فبراير 2012)

​* هذا الجدول الزمني كامل من ناحية المعلومات التي يحتاجها المشروع تقريباً.
اولا شكرا جزيلا علي المشاركة الطيبة 
ثانيا الجدول الزمني الدي ارفقته لا يوجد به موارد وهي الاهم كل الدي به عبارة عن ربط انشطة مرتبطة فقط مع بعضها ولا توجد به ايضا انشطة تشطيب كافية للمبني اد ان الواضح ان العمل فيه محصور فقط في صب الخرسانات والحوائط الخارجية وبعدها يسلم الموقع الي المالك. 
عموما شكرا لك 
*


----------



## جرموزي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتنا بالمعلومات 
وتحية على لغتك السليمة الخالية من الأخطاء الإملائية


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي 
لكن ملاحظ عدم وجود موارد للمشروع


----------



## yagamii (12 مايو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (12 مايو 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
عزيزي المهندس أبو المجد هل استطعت ان تنفذ كل ماهو في البرنامج الزمني وتحافظ عل كل الازمنه الموجوده به كمدير مشروع وياريت تذكر لنا استفادتك من ان تكون مخطط ومدير مشروع في نفس الوقت


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (13 مايو 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## رفعت كمال (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## رفعت كمال (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جدول بريما فيرا


----------



## glman (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووور اخي


----------



## shaden.mohd (5 نوفمبر 2013)

هل يمكن تحميل الملف على رابط خر ..
المف لا يعمل ..


----------



## abo 7amza1 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عمادالجبلي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## السلفي355 (6 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد تانية مدنى (19 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس
جزاك الله خير


----------



## فهدالادهم (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الباشموهندس (17 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ياسر محمد العبيدي (23 مارس 2015)

شكراً على البرنامج


----------



## م. مالك البعجري (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## saadseif101 (31 أغسطس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (8 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (5 أكتوبر 2015)

لك كل الشكر و النقدير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و نريد المزيد من الجداول الزمنيه


----------

